

Facebook Is Working On A Deal With Microsoft To Kill Google In Online Ad Space - baamit
http://www.dazeinfo.com/2012/12/06/yes-facebook-is-working-on-a-deal-that-could-kill-google-in-online-ad-space/

======
baamit
Apparently, Google's dominance is coming to an end and Facebook is the biggest
challenger of this. For one after another Facebook is just occupying Google's
ground in every aspect.

